# New Commercial



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone else seen the new Baskin Robbins commercial with the animated hedgehog popping the balloons. I beleive they were advertising for their new "birthday cake" ice cream. It's cute.  
Here's a link to it:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Telus, a networking company also have several with hedgies


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute! I love them both! But now I want Cake & Ice Cream too. :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

But that is Polly the Porcupine!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> But that is Polly the Porcupine!


Oops, I guess you're right. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, exactly, it isn't a hedgie.  Cute though.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

The Telus one is super cute


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Beanie said:


> The Telus one is super cute


You got that right! :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> But that is Polly the Porcupine!


I thought that porcupines had long tails?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They do, but that's a porcupine, trust me.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I seen that commercial too  It was super cute.


----------

